
We created an app to find the Best Indie Coffee shops close to you - elyesbm
Hi Everyone ! We just launched our new App Crema App on the App Store it is available in 6 different cities : Montreal, Toronto, New York, San Francisco, Paris and Berlin !<p>Crema let you find your best city&#x27;s coffee shops in a fun and interactive way. It is a guide for indie coffee shops and in a couple of weeks you will be 
Download it and let us know what you think !<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;1Xep05I<p>If you like it please review the app on the app store :)<p>Thanks !
======
a_lifters_life
Id love this for android

